# Horus Heresy Massacre Campaign Day in Bracknell, Berks, UK



## Martok

We are pleased to announce our Horus Heresy Massacre Campaign Day on the06/09/14. Covering the events of the Dropsite Massacre on Isstvan V at the outset of the Horus Heresy, we shall be staging 3 games taking you through the opening events of this famous moment in the Warhammer 40k background.

We have had a cancellation and now have one ticket available. Attending we have:

1. Ryan Biggs - Death Guard
2. Paul Bradley - Sons of Horus
3. Olly Mew - Death Guard
4. Zak Gregory - Salamanders
5. Aaron Denton - Emperor's Children
6. Jonas Herriot - Iron Hands
7. Alistair Osborne -
8. Jon Sloan - Word Bearers
9. Sam McQuillan - Emperor's Children
10. Paul Harding - Salamanders
11. Timothy Richardson -
12. John G -
13. Duncan Cormack - World Eaters
14.

If you have paid and you are not on this list please make some noise and let us know what payment method you used.

For full details please see the rules pack at the following link:

Horus Heresy Massacre – A Twelve Olympians Campaign Day

There is also an Event Page on Facebook which can be found here.

However, some details can be seen below.

*What to expect from Horus Heresy Massacre*

At our campaign days, you will get to play three games over some purpose-made terrain against themed armies derived from Forge World’s Horus Heresy campaign books.

There will be prizes available for painting, gaming and the most bloody, meaning there is something for everyone to strive for. Prepare your Legiones Astartes to unleash Heresy or to save the Imperium of Mankind!

*Army restrictions*

Games will be played with a 2000pt army list - This list must be constructed using any of Forge World’s Horus Heresy army lists. Army list restrictions and amendments can be seen below:

o Army lists must be Battle Forged

o Any FoC from the Forge World Horus Heresy rulebooks may be used.

o Lords of War can be taken but must not equal more than 25% (Yes that means anything under 500pts is allowed). Please note that if you use the Onslaught FoC the cost of two LoW must not equal more than 25% of your list when combined.

o Only those Primarchs present on Isstvan V may be used. This covers Horus Lupercal, Fulgrim, Lorgar, Konrad Curze, Perturabo, Angron, Mortarion and Alpharius for the Traitors and Ferrus Manus, Vulkan and Corax for the Loyalists.

o Any unit that has the Scoring rule for one reason or the other given in their army list entry in a publication printed before 7th edition Warhammer 40,000’s release are treated as having the Objective Secured rule.


*Where is the event*

The event will be hosted by Promethean Games which is located in the Garden Village at the back of Moss End Garden Village. The full address is:

Promethean Games, Moss End, Warfield, Bracknell, RG42 6EJ

Promethean Games Map










*Purchasing your ticket*

Tickets will cost £10 for the day which includes evening gaming at the shop if you wish to stay till closing. Tickets are sold out but if you wish to join the reserves list then use the contact details below:

E-mail address - [email protected]

Would you like to know more?

This is our second Horus Heresy event. Full details of the first event Horus Heresy – Betrayal can be seen here

See you on Isstvan V for the Horus Heresy Massacre.


----------



## Martok

We are now all sold out with two players over our initial scope so that is nice to see. If the +1s and +2s could make themselves known as well as everyone letting me know the faction they shall be bringing it would be greatly appreciated.

Attending we have:

1. Arquarian Yriel
2. Ryan Biggs
3. Paul Bradley
4. +1
5. +2
6. Aaron Denton (details said Rob what is that about?)
7. Jonas Herriot
8. Alistair Osborne
9. Jon Sloan
10. Sam McQuillan
11. +1
12. +2
13. Timothy Richardson
14. John G

If you have paid and you are not on this list please make some noise and let us know what payment method you used.


----------



## Martok

We have had a cancellation and now have one spot available. For payment details please email [email protected].


----------

